# What item(s) make the biggest difference for your face?



## Beauty Mark (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not talking about things you like wearing, but makeup or rituals (like plucking your eyebrows) that makes a feature pop or dramatically makes you look better.

For me, it's mascara and foundation in certain spots. I just started wearing mascara again this past month, and I'm amazed at the difference it makes with my eyes. I always knew I had thinnish lashes, but I never knew that they curled on their own or were so long. My eyes look amazing with it.

Foundation, just getting rid of any redness or dark circles on my eyes does a small miracle on my face.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mascara and a little lipstick and i'm ready to go!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 3, 2007)

curling my lashes & grooming my brows.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2007)

Eyeliner. It really does define.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2007)

*tightlining my lashes. I'm not overly fond of a lot of eyeliner during the  daytime during spring and summer (on myself) so tightlining gives that extra oomph to emphasize one of my (toot toot goes my horn) favorite features.
*My brows are still recovering from over plucking for years, so once they're all healed up adn good to go, having the proper shape will do SO MUCH.
*blush. I good soft blush is one of my favorite parts of makeup.


----------



## Holly (Mar 3, 2007)

Eyeliner and doin my brows does so much for me.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 3, 2007)

I just like Shimmer don't like too much eyeliner so I only tightline, which is just what I need to not make my eyes disappear into my face.

Mascara, defines the eyes more. Beeeeautiful lashes. <3 Mascara.

Blush. To add depth to my face, so that I don't look like a zombie.

I actually refuse to leave the house if I'm not giving enough time to atleast apply mascara and blush.. :x


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Doing the bottom lashes with mascara, and using my white eyeliner inside my eye. Even my bf noticed a good difference.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 3, 2007)

Using blush and coloring my water line make a whole lot difference on my look. They add healthy color to my face and make my eyes pop... in 30 sec


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 3, 2007)

bronzerrr <3
By far.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 3, 2007)

I pretty much have no lashes, so mascara... I almost never leave the house with out it. 
And blush/chhek highlight, I love my cheeks and wearing those items makes them better.


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 3, 2007)

Mascara because my eyelashes are blonde at the ends so look really short and thin without any on and blusher because i'm deathly pale and need a healthy looking glow!


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 3, 2007)

Mascara. And, like Shimmer, I'm just ending the journey back from overplucked brows. They really make the look!!!


----------



## Shoe (Mar 3, 2007)

I would have to agree with Holly. Once I line my eyes and groom my brows my face says so much more. A little touch of lipgloss and I'm good to go.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 3, 2007)

Eyebrow pencil. Oh the joys of being blonde, eyebrows are barely visible...


----------



## msmack (Mar 3, 2007)

mascara, mascara, mascara. and and curled eyelashes... i dont wear mascara unless i have curled them. and a little lip gloss and i am ready to go!


----------



## geeko (Mar 3, 2007)

eyeshadows and eyeliner.


----------



## liv (Mar 3, 2007)

*Mascara
*Groomed eyebrows, I'm obsessive about plucking strays and keeping them neat, I like to keep them on the thicker side, though
*Tightlining, I love this trick
*Blush/highlighter
*Concealer under my eyes and on redness.


----------



## magi (Mar 3, 2007)

1. brows
2. lashes
3. cheeks :-D


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 4, 2007)

1) Foundation/concealer. My skin, especially on my forehead, is discolored from acne scars. It really helps even it out. 

2) Eyeliner. It really opens up my eyes and makes my eyes look bigger and rounder, something I really like. I've been wearing eyeliner for so long now, I believe I look weird without it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2007)

Mascara and blush.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 4, 2007)

moisturizer (regular & tinted)
blush/bronzer
mascara
lipgloss/balm


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Concealer for some small acne scars or zits I have.

Blush because my face is pretty pale.


----------



## katarina (Mar 4, 2007)

foundation and some concealer, for acne scars/pimples

black eyeliner and mascara, i feel naked without it


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 4, 2007)

Concealer and mascara...


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Mar 4, 2007)

eyeliner and mascara for me


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 4, 2007)

Foundation and Mascara.  My blonde lashes are not even visable without it.


----------



## kalice (Mar 4, 2007)

Filling in my brows with maybelline brow pencil makes a huge difference for me. 

If I have time, I'll put concealer under my eyes.

Those two make the world of difference for me


----------



## Ella_ (Mar 4, 2007)

Putting my powder on when my moisturiser is still just damp on my skin. It makes my face look sooo flawless without making the powder go all funky and cakey. 

Also, really wiping my mascara wand and getting a lot of the product off and then lightly touching it against my lower lashes. They get just the right amount of product on and look so long and cute, almost doll like. It really opens my eyes up


----------



## medusalox (Mar 4, 2007)

Mascara, and a highlighter on my cheeks and browbones.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 5, 2007)

Tightlining, lash curling + lots of mascara and some Touche Eclat under my eyes.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 5, 2007)

foundation to even out my skintone, definately. and plucking the brows...i can't stand when i have stray hairs.


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 7, 2007)

Concealer on any spots I may have, eyeliner (pencil) and mascara !


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 7, 2007)

putting a highlighting/shimmery shadow in the inner corners of my eyes. they are slightly deep-set and this completely opens them up


----------



## Taj (Mar 7, 2007)

If brow-shaping is considered a daily routine, I would say mascara and bronzer.


----------



## zori (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Eyeliner. It really does define._

 

Same here especially dark coloured eyeliners!


----------



## jenii (Mar 8, 2007)

It makes a huge difference when I use EDM Sunlight concealer underneath my eyes. Also, getting facial waxes makes a huge difference, but I haven't been able to go recently, so I look all hairy on my cheeks.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2007)

Foundation..I have acne scars...nothing I put on my face makes a big of a difference as foundation.


----------



## mistella (Mar 8, 2007)

Brows filled in, mascara, curling lashes.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 8, 2007)

Bronzer/Blush-Makes me look alive and fresh
Mascara-Makes me eyes look even bigger!


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

Moisturizer to help with dry patches on my cheeks.

Blush to give my pale skin a healthy flush.

Keeping my brows well groomed and plucked (no stray hairs.)

Undereye conealer to camouflage darker circles.

Mascara to frame my eyes.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 9, 2007)

Many things brings about nice changes such as foundation, mascara but if I had to narrow it down to the bare bones I'd say - 

Curling my lashes. My lashes are stick straight but quite dark, so if I don't curl them no amount of mascara can open up my eyes like curling can.  

Blush. Really livens up my face I'd forgo foundation for blush if I had to.

Lipstick. I can go without it (just give me my lip balm) but it really sweetens the face


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

1. Lightly plucking brows
2. Foundation
3. Blush/contouring/highlighting

All that said, these are the *basics* for a dressed look but if I only had <= 1 minute to do makeup, I would stick on lipstick over any of those things.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 9, 2007)

Concealer, Mascara and Groomed Brows


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 10, 2007)

foundation to even out my skintone, eyeliner and mascara


----------



## AliVix1 (May 3, 2009)

i will not leave the house with out doing my eyebrows.. without it i look like im sick they are seriously clear also curling my eyelashes, mascara and blush i can survive with only that but i prefer it all of course


----------



## gremlin (May 4, 2009)

Concealer and blush. Brightens and freshens my face really quickly.


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

Blush, brows and concealer on my undereye circles ^_^


----------



## claralikesguts (May 4, 2009)

concealer, i have acne scars galore and fixing them makes me feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2009)

Concealer under my eyes, mascara, brows and blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can never leave the hosue without defining my brows!


----------



## Siobhan (May 5, 2009)

Hands down, curling my lashes makes the most difference to me, although my boyfriend claims he can notice no difference. Typical, Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mascara then, as the tips of my dark brown lashes are blonde.
The only other big thing is foundation and/or concealer as my stupid face is so pale that alot of purple and blue shows through, as well as the freckles!


----------



## winkietoe (May 12, 2009)

My tinted moisturizer and blush make the biggest difference in my face.  It instantly makes me look bright, awake, and refreshed.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 12, 2009)

In order of what I would prefer to have with me on the deserted island:

1. mascara - love defined darkened lashes
2. moisturizer with spf - like the look of bare skin that is smooth
3. mineral makeup foundation- just a quick brush with lots of blending gives me light coverage and makes me feel more put together


----------



## gildedangel (May 12, 2009)

Eyeliner, mascara, and foundation for me!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 12, 2009)

In order: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. foundation
2. eyebrows
3. mascara
4. blush
5. eyeliner
6. eyeshadow


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 12, 2009)

of course foundation.. but the most amazing thing i have discovered lately is shaping my brows with concealer.


----------



## makeba (May 12, 2009)

for me its upper lid liner and mascara.


----------



## ashk36 (May 12, 2009)

EFFIN CONCEALER!!!! Without it, my face is a blotchy spotty mess. Damn red spots. I think I look like a completely different person without makeup. That's probably not a good thing. Doh well.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

Foundation––I have pretty decent skin but I have large pores and I have broken capillaries under my nose plus some roughness around my upper lip. Foundation makes me look unbelievably better.

Eyebrow liner + colored eyebrow mascara. I use a really cheap drugstore brand––L'Oreal or something––that is double-ended. I use the liner pencil on the outer ends of my brows to make a nice point (if I do the wider/thicker inner ends of my brows I look like a drag queen and very scary!), and the mascara all over my brows to put 'em in order. I almost always forget to do this but it cleans up my face and adds an enormous degree of definition, it's almost shocking.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 12, 2009)

Lipstick and eyeliner


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 12, 2009)

I have to say.... EYELINER. I look like two different people right before I apply my Gel Eyeliner to my right eye before I do my left. Its kinda funny and yes, I have been caught standing in the mirror with a stupid look on my face while I stare at the difference. lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2009)

BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS BROWS!!!!!!!

I never thought it'd make such a difference because it's not like I have no borws, but it makes a subtle difference and it really brings out my features.

Blush is a second priority.


----------



## LoveMU (May 13, 2009)

concealer on the under eye circles.  even if someone is rushing my ass out the door, they better give me at least a minute to dab some concealer under my eyes so i look like a human being and not a zombie!


----------



## amyzon (May 13, 2009)

Foundation, even if I was only given enough time to put some on my stupid under eye circes... then BROWS (geez who knew that a few swipes with some brown eyeshadow could make SUCH a difference in your face!!!)
and then contouring, absolutely - it's amazing how much this brings out my cheekbones.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 13, 2009)

Foundation and blush as I'm I'm so pasty!


----------



## gingin501 (May 13, 2009)

I would have to say........

NARS Albatross
Eyeliner
Mascara


----------



## CheeSauce (May 14, 2009)

Eyeliner for sure for me, it makes me look awake.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

Retin-A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, it would probably have to be blush or a white/ivory eyeshadow. Both instantly make me look a little less tired.


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 14, 2009)

smokey lash mascara: no lashes....period.
mufe concealer.. good grief w/o it...... it's just not fair to others.
studio fix powder.


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 15, 2009)

I NEVER  NEVER leave the house w/o mascara.  I have blond lashes so they are invisible without mascara.  It makes a huge difference!


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 19, 2009)

I'm with Hawaii on this one...I swear by my Retin-A...without it I'd surely look like the creature from Jeepers Creepers...and for my makeup, it's definitely Vanilla e/s. Pop that stuff on my inner corners, under my eyes, and right under my brows, and I look like I've had at least 3 cups of coffee.


----------

